

New research reportedly suggests that non-Facebook users are 'psychopaths' - jimmyjim
https://news.google.com/news/story?hl=en&safe=off&gl=us&q=facebook+suspicious&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1097&bih=549&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ncl=dtsa0xMjFVtCcFMrcX7719zymzDNM&sa=X&ei=dS8hUMqKAoXq6wGN_IDgBA&ved=0CCwQqgIwAA

======
jimmyjim
Perhaps the title should be better -- unfortunately I couldn't come up with
something >80 chars that seemed suitable enough.

A more relevant link: 'Beware, Tech Abandoners. People Without Facebook
Accounts Are 'Suspicious.'' -
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/08/06/beware-
te...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/08/06/beware-tech-
abandoners-people-without-facebook-accounts-are-suspicious/)

------
tosseraccount
People who use one off "tosser" email accounts to post blog responses are the
real danger. You should definitely be suspicious of them. Anybody guarding
their privacy behind "do not track" and randomly modifying their cookies could
be dangerous.

